# hotel in Thailand



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a website with a list of hotels, pictures of the rooms and a review of them with the possibility of booking a room? 

I don't want to look for a room my first day in Bangkok but I don't want to end up in a hotel room without air conditioning or a private bathroom. I am also concerned about credit card fraud, so I would like to deal with a reputable website.

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I've used asiarooms.com before, you can search by city or by area (eg Sukhumvit). There are some good deals on there as well, depending on the dates.


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Bulgakov said:


> Is there a website with a list of hotels, pictures of the rooms and a review of them with the possibility of booking a room?
> 
> I don't want to look for a room my first day in Bangkok but I don't want to end up in a hotel room without air conditioning or a private bathroom. I am also concerned about credit card fraud, so I would like to deal with a reputable website.
> 
> ...


I found this website Thailand Hotels - Large selection of hotels and resorts in Thailand. Has anybody used it previously? It seems very good. 

I am looking for a clean and reasonably price room close to public transportation and easily accessible. Do you have any suggestions?

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

As I said above in my first reply, - I use asiarooms.com where you can narrow down your search in a city to a particular area.

Which area of Bangkok are you interested in - one close to the nightlife, eg Sukhumvit? River view? Near to the Skytrain?

What do consider reasonably priced?


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> As I said above in my first reply, - I use asiarooms.com where you can narrow down your search in a city to a particular area.
> 
> Which area of Bangkok are you interested in - one close to the nightlife, eg Sukhumvit? River view? Near to the Skytrain?
> 
> What do consider reasonably priced?


I am interested by the nightlife but I also want to visit during the day. I would prefer to be close to nightlife and public transportation such as the Skytrain. It is my first time in Bangkok, so I do not know exactly what I want to see but I would like to see as much as I can. I am staying for a month in Thailand. Reasonable price is difficult to define, so I would say that I want good value for the price. I want a clean hotel with air conditioning and a private bathroom but nothing fancy. 

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

www.taipanhotel.com not expensive 3++ stars hotel. I use to send many friends there, all was very happy with service and food. Also hotel is located near sukhumvit MRT station and ASOK BTS. 
You'll not miss if you'll choose this one.
Good luck!
Mindaugas


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Another recommendation - Le Fenix (3*+) on Sukhumvit Soi 11.

My wife and I usually stay there - the rooms are excellent, but in particular I like their security system. The only access to the hotel is from the ground floor by elevator. The elevator only works with a current room pass.

24 hour security monitors people accessing the lift. Any bar girls accompanying guests have to leave their ID with security. It is only returned to the girl after security has phoned the guest to check that everything is ok.

It's 5 minutes to BTS Nana (skytrain), and it's close to the nightlife. No noise.


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the useful replies. I will be in Thailand real soon. I am very excited.

Bulgakov


----------



## idevelop (Sep 22, 2009)

I use direct rooms dot com

I hope this helps.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

sawasdee.com /// I use it all the time, happy with it.


----------

